# The Great Sperm Race & Benedryl



## BearsMummy

Has anyone ever heard about this?

https://www.drugtalk.com/benadryl/drugthread.php/t-527712.html

I was wondering if it was worth giving it a go?

To cut a long story short, I'm almost sure I have inplantation issues, and If I remember correctly, I was taking these when I feel pregnant with my DS.

I finally got round to watching The Great Sperm Race yesterday, and they mentioned that a womens immune system kills off the sperm inside the uterus, so would the benedryl help with that?

I think I have a wonderful immune system, I hardly ever get ill, I never pick up the latest bug doing the rounds and I get maybe one cold a year, if at all. Could my own body be fighting all my hard work?? :dohh:

I may have completely got this whole thing wrong!!

But GEEEEEEEEEZ, getting back to TGSR, I'm surprised anyone can get pregnant, the amount of obsticles in those little :spermy: way, let alone us ladies that have problems added to TTC.

I do not suggest you watch it, if your having a bad day. :nope:


----------



## jack79

Def worth a try!! I'm going out to buy it tomorrow! x


----------



## cooch

This is quite interesting as I'm really bunged up- sinusy!!

Going to try some now CD 9. At least it might help with my head ache lol.x


----------



## BearsMummy

The only thing that concerns me is will the antihistamine dry up CM?

I'm using preseed and conceive plus anyway though. As this is the first time I have ever got EWCM.


----------



## Monalissa

BearsMummy said:


> The only thing that concerns me is will the antihistamine dry up CM?
> 
> I'm using preseed and conceive plus anyway though. As this is the first time I have ever got EWCM.

Yes, I think it would dry up CM. I did a quick search and found this:

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/what-medications-can-interfere-with-cervical-mucus.html


----------



## cooch

Mine is pretty much dried up except for my Peak/OPK+ day, as I'm on Femara. Well I took a decongestant and an asprin and an anti histamine then went for a nap. Some time when things are done 'wrongly' that's when people get their surprise BFP x


----------



## aimze

Arr I've been wanting to watch that! What channel was it on?


----------



## BearsMummy

I registered with channel 4OD website and watched it online.

But I do believe they have it on YouTube.


----------



## BearsMummy

Monalissa said:


> BearsMummy said:
> 
> 
> The only thing that concerns me is will the antihistamine dry up CM?
> 
> I'm using preseed and conceive plus anyway though. As this is the first time I have ever got EWCM.
> 
> Yes, I think it would dry up CM. I did a quick search and found this:
> 
> https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/what-medications-can-interfere-with-cervical-mucus.htmlClick to expand...

Thank you for that.




I think I O'd yesterday, so I started taking the Benedryl last night, I'm not going to take as much as the lady in the article took though. Just one at night.

I really don't get CM anyway, and am using Pre~Seed and Conceive+, so I cant see it making much difference.
Even before I started taking Clomid, I didn't get any, so the Clomid hasn't made much difference to it!


----------



## phoenixrose

Thank you so much for this thread! Very informative! However I don't understand the comment about drying up your CM. I know that antihistamines can dry you out, which is why I have avoided them like the plaque, but this lady's advice is to take them after you O, in the implantation window, so at that point the sperm have already don't their job and the CM doesn't matter anymore. Thanks again and I will probably give this a try this month.


----------



## Monalissa

You're right phoenixrose! I was at work, so I read the thread but only skimmed through the posted link and didn't catch that. It sounds interesting but there is no way I could take Benadryl 3x a day and function at work. I took it once during the day for an allergic reaction and had to leave early because I couldn't keep my eyes open! Lol Good luck to anyone who tries it and please let us know how it goes. :)


----------



## PrincessTaz

I am deffo going to give this a try, I'm 3dpo tomorrow and I'm off straight to the chemist in the moning to get some. I'll try anything at this point.

As for TGSR me and OH were depressed for days after watching it. I always knew my uterus was working against me! lol


----------



## phoenixrose

Monalissa said:


> You're right phoenixrose! I was at work, so I read the thread but only skimmed through the posted link and didn't catch that. It sounds interesting but there is no way I could take Benadryl 3x a day and function at work. I took it once during the day for an allergic reaction and had to leave early because I couldn't keep my eyes open! Lol Good luck to anyone who tries it and please let us know how it goes. :)

I don't really have allergies but benedryl is the same medicine found in OTC sleep meds, so I took one to fall asleep one night that I was having trouble. I was such a zombie the next day that I had to cancel work also. But I also know that I've taken nyquil that has antihistamines to put you to sleep also, and I'm fine with that. So I don't know the difference? Maybe it's the type of antihistamine or the amount. I am definitely worried about being able to function while taking it but at this point I'm so desperate I'd try anything. Plus I've started reading a book that was recommended in a thread in here called "is your body baby friendly" by dr. Beers. It's very interesting and talks about the immune system in relation to getting pg. It's more detaed and talks about prescription meds but right now I'm willing to self medicate as it would probably take a while to see a reproductive immunologist...and I'm not quite ready for that step yet, maybe after my next bfn?


----------



## BearsMummy

I'm using an antihistamine which the active ingredient is CETIRIZINE, which is the same ingredient used in Bebadryl.
I'm not sure if its the actual ingredient, or the fact that any antihistamine does the same job.

I am only taking 10mg once a day at night.
The woman in the article was taking 25mg three times a day!!


----------



## phoenixrose

BearsMummy said:


> I'm using an antihistamine which the active ingredient is CETIRIZINE, which is the same ingredient used in Bebadryl.
> I'm not sure if its the actual ingredient, or the fact that any antihistamine does the same job.
> 
> I am only taking 10mg once a day at night.
> The woman in the article was taking 25mg three times a day!!

Just curious...are you self medicating or did a doctor tell you to take it? I was just wondering because of the different dosage amount.


----------



## BearsMummy

I'm self medicating, which I know is a bit naughty.

But I'm at the point where I will try anything, and like I said previously, I'm sure I was taking antihistamine when I fell pg with ds.

I also have sleep problems, so I am hoping that it will help with that also.

:flower:


----------



## Monalissa

phoenixrose said:


> Monalissa said:
> 
> 
> You're right phoenixrose! I was at work, so I read the thread but only skimmed through the posted link and didn't catch that. It sounds interesting but there is no way I could take Benadryl 3x a day and function at work. I took it once during the day for an allergic reaction and had to leave early because I couldn't keep my eyes open! Lol Good luck to anyone who tries it and please let us know how it goes. :)
> 
> I don't really have allergies but benedryl is the same medicine found in OTC sleep meds, so I took one to fall asleep one night that I was having trouble. I was such a zombie the next day that I had to cancel work also. But I also know that I've taken nyquil that has antihistamines to put you to sleep also, and I'm fine with that. So I don't know the difference? Maybe it's the type of antihistamine or the amount. I am definitely worried about being able to function while taking it but at this point I'm so desperate I'd try anything. Plus I've started reading a book that was recommended in a thread in here called "is your body baby friendly" by dr. Beers. It's very interesting and talks about the immune system in relation to getting pg. It's more detaed and talks about prescription meds but right now I'm willing to self medicate as it would probably take a while to see a reproductive immunologist...and I'm not quite ready for that step yet, maybe after my next bfn?Click to expand...

Maybe you're right and it is the amount and/or type of antihistamine then? I'm tempted to try even one pill a day at night. I hope this does the trick for you!

*BearsMummy*, Benadryl's active ingredient is actually Diphenhydramine. But an antihistamine is an antihistamine, and I'm sure the effects are the same. Does the one you take make you very sleepy?


----------



## BearsMummy

Trust me to get the wrong one! :dohh:
But I'm hoping, that it all does the same job! :winkwink:

I'm on sleeping tablets anyway, but they don't work, and I was hoping the antihistamine would 'top' up the sleeping tablet. But they didn't make a jot of difference! And I made sure I bought the drowsy ones!


----------



## PrincessTaz

BearsMummy said:


> I'm using an antihistamine which the active ingredient is CETIRIZINE, which is the same ingredient used in Bebadryl.
> I'm not sure if its the actual ingredient, or the fact that any antihistamine does the same job.
> 
> I am only taking 10mg once a day at night.
> The woman in the article was taking 25mg three times a day!!




Monalissa said:


> phoenixrose said:
> 
> 
> *BearsMummy*, Benadryl's active ingredient is actually Diphenhydramine. But an antihistamine is an antihistamine, and I'm sure the effects are the same. Does the one you take make you very sleepy?
> 
> I got some Benadryl Allergy Relief today and on mine it says the active ingredient is *Acrivastine*. Have I got the wrong one? It's the only one the chemist had but I'm worried now!
> 
> This is exactly what it says....
> The active ingredients in benadryl allergy relief are: 8mg Acrivastine in each capsule.
> Other ingredients are: Lactose, sodium starch glycollate, magnesium stearate, gelatin, colouring (E171) and purified water.Click to expand...


----------



## BearsMummy

OK, I really don't think it makes a difference what actual antihistamine you are taking.

I have just got out of bed to do a quick bit of research about it, and this is what I know. I will do further indepth research tomorrow.

*Histamine* is something produced by the body, involved with local immune responses, as part of an immune response to foregin pathogens. Histamine increases the permeability of the capillaries to white blood cells and some proteins, to allow them to engage pathogens in the infected tissues

OK, to break that down as I understand it *sperm* and *embryo* are foreign pathogens, therefore your bodys natural defences - *histamines* are fighting these *foreign objects*
White Blood cells also fight off foreign cells.

*Antihistamines* therefore block or cancel out, what the *histamine* in our bodies are fighting. Making it a more friendly environment for :spermy: and embryo.


Please please correct me if I have this wrong and someone understands it a bit better than me........... As I said, I have just got out of bed to reply to this, so I may be a bit confudled!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:

So I don't really think its a certain antihistamine, I think any old antihistamine will do, they all do the same job, don't they?


----------



## Monalissa

The active ingredient must be different in the US or maybe it's a different formula then the "regular"? I would think so too BearsMummy - they must all do the same thing. Good luck ladies!


----------



## phoenixrose

BearsMummy said:


> I'm self medicating, which I know is a bit naughty.
> 
> But I'm at the point where I will try anything, and like I said previously, I'm sure I was taking antihistamine when I fell pg with ds.
> 
> I also have sleep problems, so I am hoping that it will help with that also.
> 
> :flower:

Oh no judgement here...I'm gonna do the same thing when I get to that cd. I'm incedibly desperate and as long as it's not harmful, I'll give it a try. I'm also taking low dose aspirin for better circulation and some success stories I've heard. I've done the research and it's not harmful so I figured what the hell.


----------



## phoenixrose

PrincessTaz said:


> BearsMummy said:
> 
> 
> I'm using an antihistamine which the active ingredient is CETIRIZINE, which is the same ingredient used in Bebadryl.
> I'm not sure if its the actual ingredient, or the fact that any antihistamine does the same job.
> 
> I am only taking 10mg once a day at night.
> The woman in the article was taking 25mg three times a day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monalissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoenixrose said:
> 
> 
> *BearsMummy*, Benadryl's active ingredient is actually Diphenhydramine. But an antihistamine is an antihistamine, and I'm sure the effects are the same. Does the one you take make you very sleepy?Click to expand...
> 
> I got some Benadryl Allergy Relief today and on mine it says the active ingredient is *Acrivastine*. Have I got the wrong one? It's the only one the chemist had but I'm worried now!
> 
> This is exactly what it says....
> The active ingredients in benadryl allergy relief are: 8mg Acrivastine in each capsule.
> Other ingredients are: Lactose, sodium starch glycollate, magnesium stearate, gelatin, colouring (E171) and purified water.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I'm sure antihistamines all work in the same way, they just have different active ingredients, the same as there are different cough suppressant medicines. The benadryl I have is actually diphenhydramine. This is also where the different dosages come in. If it's a different antihistamine then it has a different dosage. This is what Wikipedia says:
> 
> In the United States and Canada, Benadryl products contain the first-generation antihistamine diphenhydramine. Diphenhydramine is used as an allergy treatment in various forms around the world. It is an H1 receptor antagonist. Antagonism is achieved through blocking the effect of histamine more than blocking its production or release. Diphenhydramine inhibits most responses of smooth muscle to histamine and acts as a vasoconstrictor by inhibiting the vasodilator effects of histamine. The antagonism may also produce anticholinergic effects, antiemetic effects, and significant sedative side-effects.
> 
> In the United Kingdom, Benadryl products contain either the second-generation non-sedating antihistamine acrivastine (marketed as Benadryl Allergy Relief, with a suggested efficacy duration of eight hours) or the non-sedating antihistamine cetirizine (marketed as Benadryl One a Day Relief). Cetirizine is indicated for the relief of symptoms associated with allergy and hives. It is an orally active and selective H1 receptor antagonist.
> 
> ...ok that was bit long, sorry.Click to expand...


----------



## Monalissa

Actually, that was interesting! Thanks for posting. :)


----------



## phoenixrose

Monalissa said:


> Actually, that was interesting! Thanks for posting. :)

Yeah, I think I need some non-sedating UK benadryl cause US benadryl kicks my but!


----------



## BearsMummy

phoenixrose said:


> Monalissa said:
> 
> 
> Actually, that was interesting! Thanks for posting. :)
> 
> Yeah, I think I need some non-sedating UK benadryl cause US benadryl kicks my but!Click to expand...

Shall we swap?? :haha:

I'll send you my non-rowsy crap and I'll have your ass kicking drowsy stuff!!


----------



## phoenixrose

BearsMummy said:


> phoenixrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monalissa said:
> 
> 
> Actually, that was interesting! Thanks for posting. :)
> 
> Yeah, I think I need some non-sedating UK benadryl cause US benadryl kicks my but!Click to expand...
> 
> Shall we swap?? :haha:
> 
> I'll send you my non-rowsy crap and I'll have your ass kicking drowsy stuff!!Click to expand...

LOL! You think the US version is better? Or you just want the exact same stuff as the lady from the website, since she got her BFP? I have no problem sending you some, but would it be easier to buy it online? If you can't find it online, PM me.


----------



## BearsMummy

phoenixrose said:



> BearsMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoenixrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monalissa said:
> 
> 
> Actually, that was interesting! Thanks for posting. :)
> 
> Yeah, I think I need some non-sedating UK benadryl cause US benadryl kicks my but!Click to expand...
> 
> Shall we swap?? :haha:
> 
> I'll send you my non-rowsy crap and I'll have your ass kicking drowsy stuff!!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! You think the US version is better? Or you just want the exact same stuff as the lady from the website, since she got her BFP? I have no problem sending you some, but would it be easier to buy it online? If you can't find it online, PM me.Click to expand...

Bless you!! I'm fine with the ones I have got for this cycle. Maybe next cycle I may try the ones the lady from the article had, if the ones I have this cycle do not work!

I'm just looking more for something to help me sleep right this minute in time!! I have been in bed tossing and turning since 10pm (UK time) it's now midnight.

Thank you very much for your kind offer though :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## phoenixrose

Hey ladies, I was doing some research on antihistamines because I can't imagine being so tired from taking benadryl (US version - diphenhydramine). So, I was trying to find another type of antihistamine. The two antihistamines that I found on webmd that are safe to take during pregnancy are Benadryl (diphenhydramine - not other versions) and Claritin (active ingredient: Loratadine). Since you would be taking it during possible pregnancy (implantation window) I thought it would be good to know this.

Here's the full list:
https://www.webmd.com/baby/taking-medicine-during-pregnancy


----------



## Helena_

this is great. You think Claritin would work just as Benedryl? I've never taken anything other than Claritin so I know that I don't have a bad effect from it.

When do you plan on taking it? How many dpo?

It's 3am here and my brain just isn't working right now haha


----------



## Helena_

Another question. Everyone says 4 days after pos opk and to take it for 6 days. Last cycle I got a positive opk 2 days before I o'ed. So should I take it four days after that or at 4dpo? I would prefer 4 days after pos opk but obviously want to do what will work best.


----------



## phoenixrose

Helena_Lynn said:


> Another question. Everyone says 4 days after pos opk and to take it for 6 days. Last cycle I got a positive opk 2 days before I o'ed. So should I take it four days after that or at 4dpo? I would prefer 4 days after pos opk but obviously want to do what will work best.




Helena_Lynn said:


> this is great. You think Claritin would work just as Benedryl? I've never taken anything other than Claritin so I know that I don't have a bad effect from it.
> 
> When do you plan on taking it? How many dpo?
> 
> It's 3am here and my brain just isn't working right now haha

I was thinking 4 days post +OPK just like the story. Implantation typically happens 5dpo or later but it could happen earlier, I think up to 3dpo. So I wouldn't want to miss any part of the window. I'm going to try claritin at least this cycle. If it doesn't work then I might give benadryl a chance. But for right now I I know that I can't function on benadryl. When I was researching how the 2 drugs work, the science said they work the same way...as H1 blockers (H1 is what makes histamine, so it blocks that). The only difference is that the drug in claritin is more selective for the H1 receptors that make histamine Nd not just for anything lime those that make you sleepy also. So scientifically speaking they shod do the same thing. But mentally it may not feel that way because we've read success stories for benadryl and not claritin.


----------



## Helena_

I researched it more and it says 4dpo for six days. Thinking I'll start at 4 days past opk and go into 10dpo just to cover my bases. I'll try benadryl and then if I cant function with that I'll switch to claritin.


----------



## phoenixrose

Helena_Lynn said:


> I researched it more and it says 4dpo for six days. Thinking I'll start at 4 days past opk and go into 10dpo just to cover my bases. I'll try benadryl and then if I cant function with that I'll switch to claritin.

Sounds good. I think I'll join you in that plan. Good luck and :dust: to us!


----------



## fisher640

FYI
the UK 'benadryl' you're speaking of, the 10mg CETIRIZINE is marketed in the US as Zyrtec which is non-drowsy and also over the counter. If you're interested in getting that instead. 

and I'll go on the record as saying I've been taking benadryl (diphenhydramine) 25-50mg at night to help with sleep for the last few days and I've still got EWCM? So it's not totally drying me out anyway. Perhaps drinking a lot of water is enough to counteract?


----------



## Helena_

isn't the type we're meant to take is the US version?


----------



## aimze

Hello ladies! I just caught it on 4od...very interesting! Im going to give the benedryl a go!!! How horrible our lady bodies are loL! x


----------



## BearsMummy

Anyone have any updates?

I tested yesterday and got a bfn............ theres a surprise!


----------



## phoenixrose

BearsMummy said:


> Anyone have any updates?
> 
> I tested yesterday and got a bfn............ theres a surprise!

Sorry to hear you got a bfn. What DPO are you? Are you out for sure? 

Right now I'm 7dpo, so to early to test. I tried taking benadryl. I took the first dose before sleep and woke up fine so I took the next dose and even though I could stay awake, I had no energy for anything, not even work, so I had to switch to claritin. I know the science behind it says they serve the same purpose but I wanted to be able to take the benadryl. If I get a bfn, I'll probably give the antihistamine a shot for another month or two, just incase. Well fx'd and I'll keep you posted.


----------



## BearsMummy

Hi pheonixrose

I've had a crisis of confidence this cycle anyway (see my journal if you have a week to spare!!) Just feel very 'out'

I'm 12dpo and af is due either tomorrow or the day after, depending on what my body feels like doing at any given time. So I wouldnt say out for sure (as in af hasn't arrived) but I certainly don't feel positive.


----------



## phoenixrose

BearsMummy said:


> Hi pheonixrose
> 
> I've had a crisis of confidence this cycle anyway (see my journal if you have a week to spare!!) Just feel very 'out'
> 
> I'm 12dpo and af is due either tomorrow or the day after, depending on what my body feels like doing at any given time. So I wouldnt say out for sure (as in af hasn't arrived) but I certainly don't feel positive.

I know the feeling. I feel very 'out' about the whole process, about everything. Sometimes I don't know how much more I can take!


----------



## BearsMummy

Me too. It's just so disheartening, cycle after cycle.

Lots and lots of :hugs: your way 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## PrincessTaz

:hugs: :hugs: :hug: for both of you.


----------



## Helena_

well...................... I think I got my bfp!


----------



## BearsMummy

WOW!! Congrats Helena_Lynn!!! 

Thats 2 BFPs on this thread!!!


----------



## phoenixrose

Congrats helena and princesstaz! That's awesome news! I know you can't know for sure but do you think it was the clomid or the antihistamine that finally got you your BFP? I think I'll give the antihistamine one more month now that I'm on Follistim injections.


----------



## Helena_

I wouldn't hesitate to take benadryl again!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thank you phoenixrise.

Conratulations Helena, H&H 9 months :)

I personally put it down to a mix of the antihistamine, vit B6 and baby aspirin for me. My last clomid cycle where that was all I took was a BFN.


----------



## Helena_

I've been taking vitamin b and baby asprin as,well. I'm still worried that it wasn't a real bfp and my period is only late because of the vit b. I'll be wearing a soft cup until I get dark lines


----------



## PrincessTaz

Try not to worry, I know that's hard though. A line is line at end of the day, false + are very rare! Plus I don't think that vit B would extend your luteal phase while taking clomid anyway, it would give a better quailty of lining though.


----------



## phoenixrose

PrincessTaz said:


> Thank you phoenixrise.
> 
> Conratulations Helena, H&H 9 months :)
> 
> I personally put it down to a mix of the antihistamine, vit B6 and baby aspirin for me. My last clomid cycle where that was all I took was a BFN.

Yeah, I did all of those as well...clomid, b-complex, baby aspirin, antihistamine, folic acid, and a prenatal + dha...still bfn. I'm gonna do the same this month but with injections. Hopefully it works.

Thank you guys for coming back here and telling us your happy news. A lot of ladies don't and I'm always left wondering. I don't like hearing when random people get pregnant but I love hearing it from ladies in here, it gives me hope and I can always use more of that!


----------



## lisap2008

I have had 2 chemicals and I never get sick so I might try this next cycle as this month I am not really in for a chance. 
I wanted to let you ladys know to stay away from SPIRULINA I was drinking the Naked very green drinks ( contains high levels of spirulina) for some reason it makes me ovulate earlier then normal but I found out Spirulina activates many of the different immune cells, including macrophages, T-cells, B-cells, and natural killer cells. which will actually be fighting against my conceiving and having a baby implant. 

Here is a good article of one woman who had a over active immune system ;
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-464381/My-body-tried-kill-baby.html


----------



## phoenixrose

lisap2008 said:


> I have had 2 chemicals and I never get sick so I might try this next cycle as this month I am not really in for a chance.
> I wanted to let you ladys know to stay away from SPIRULINA I was drinking the Naked very green drinks ( contains high levels of spirulina) for some reason it makes me ovulate earlier then normal but I found out Spirulina activates many of the different immune cells, including macrophages, T-cells, B-cells, and natural killer cells. which will actually be fighting against my conceiving and having a baby implant.
> 
> Here is a good article of one woman who had a over active immune system ;
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-464381/My-body-tried-kill-baby.html

OMG! Thank you so much for telling us that! I don't drink them a lot, bu I have had them from time to time. I will definitely avoid them now.


----------



## lisap2008

phoenixrose said:


> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> I have had 2 chemicals and I never get sick so I might try this next cycle as this month I am not really in for a chance.
> I wanted to let you ladys know to stay away from SPIRULINA I was drinking the Naked very green drinks ( contains high levels of spirulina) for some reason it makes me ovulate earlier then normal but I found out Spirulina activates many of the different immune cells, including macrophages, T-cells, B-cells, and natural killer cells. which will actually be fighting against my conceiving and having a baby implant.
> 
> Here is a good article of one woman who had a over active immune system ;
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-464381/My-body-tried-kill-baby.html
> 
> OMG! Thank you so much for telling us that! I don't drink them a lot, bu I have had them from time to time. I will definitely avoid them now.Click to expand...

Yeah its kind of a catch 22 because the super greens are good for egg health which is why it makes me ovulate 5 days sooner plus makes the CM more sperm friendly , but also raises immunity and NK cells.:dohh:


----------



## lisap2008

I did alot of reading on this yesterday and it seems that if you have a immune disorder /over active immune system or high NK cells then yes it can attack sperm and embryos 

But a normal immune system does not attack sperm or embryos ,so I believe the great sperm race over exaggerated a bit .

Also found out that pretty much anything healthy even carrots raise our immune system 
and its not to be feared unless if your diagnosed with a autoimmune disorder. 
so if you think you might have this you need to find a doctor who believes in it ( as many dont) and get tested .

if you have a immune disorder steroids would be prescribed for TTC and pregnancy. 
6 days of immune suppression with benadryl would not be sufficient to sustain a pregnancy.
also found out that benadryl raises the risk of birth defects (increase in oral clefts)so if your taking it you should be on a high dose of folic acid 4-5mg. 

after reading the symptoms of immune disorders and what increases your risk of them I truly dont think I have it so I wont be messing with benadryl.


----------



## Helena_

phew scary! Thank god I'm taken a huge amount of folic acid. What's odd though, a buddy of mine on here was just casually taking Benadryl for a cold or whatever reason (she didn't know about this). She did this during her tww... we got our bfps on the same day


----------



## lisap2008

Helena_Lynn said:


> phew scary! Thank god I'm taken a huge amount of folic acid. What's odd though, a buddy of mine on here was just casually taking Benadryl for a cold or whatever reason (she didn't know about this). She did this during her tww... we got our bfps on the same day

Congrats to you both!.


----------



## PrincessTaz

I deffo think that taking benadryl helped me get my bfp this month and I also read through the leaflet that came with it twice and it said it was perfectly safe to take while pregnant. The only thing it did say was not have have grapefruit while taking it which I find weird! lol


----------



## lisap2008

PrincessTaz said:


> I deffo think that taking benadryl helped me get my bfp this month and I also read through the leaflet that came with it twice and it said it was perfectly safe to take while pregnant. The only thing it did say was not have have grapefruit while taking it which I find weird! lol

Congrats on your BFP, not try to scare anyone but not all drugs list risks on the bottle. here are just one of the sites that explain the risks . https://www.birthdefects.org/research/bendectin_2.php


----------



## jack79

Hi ladies

I tried benadryl last cycle and it didn't work.... the uk version....will try for another 2 cycles and see what happens....fingers crossed 

xx


----------



## Helena_

I think I read something about the UK version not working?


----------



## PrincessTaz

I used the UK version and it worked for me and it doesn't have any of the ingredients mentioned in the link that cause defects and stuff thank god.


----------

